# Cutting weight on a F95...



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a 61cm F95 weighted in at 22.5 pounds stock with platforms pedals. I upgraded to LOOK Keo Classics and has not weighted in yet... can't be much difference... Other wise, its stock. How much would a Masterpiece seat post make a difference in weight? Thanks guys, just want a little project


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

wheels and drivetrain will be your biggest weight savings.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

How much should I upgrade the drive train? To a 105 FD, RD, and shifters and a lighter crank?


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

thebikingcello said:


> How much should I upgrade the drive train? To a 105 FD, RD, and shifters and a lighter crank?


Sram.....


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

Sram Rival.... that is possible.... I'll see about it for this summer(I am planning to buy a cross bike this summer too)

Maybe since I am so tall and big(180 on a good day), I should invest in really good wheels to cut rotational weight since I am no climber build of body.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Wheels and crankset will make the biggest difference. What handlebars do you have? If they are the non butted vs bars you can save almost 1/2lb easily there. If you have the stock carbon seatpost you'll save just a few grams and at a high dollar to gram ratio.

The wheels will be most beneficial and then the groupo. Make sure you ride a sram bike first to see if you like the doubletap. Upgrading to a carbon crankset made a huge difference in weight on my F5.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Jake, just relax on the upgradeitus. Ask the guys at the shop. They know.


----------



## danmtchl (Jan 28, 2005)

I have the same bike and I have upgraded the wheels to Fulcrum Racing 7's and a IRD Carbon B2 bar. I would make little changes like a carbon bar that is lighter and takes out vibration from your hands. I am going to wait till the new Sram Apex comes out in white this summer and buy the FD/RD,shifters and crankset. I plan on purchasing some TRP 950SL brakes in white when my tax return comes in.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

I got mine down to around 17-18 or so..depending on which tires and wheels I have on it.

I put all ultegra group on with dura ace shifters, and Aero Easton wheels, but have carbon Reynolds.


----------



## phade2 (Feb 22, 2010)

you can upgrade the seat too...my stock felt seat was heavy compared to my selle italia slr upgrade.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah believe it or not that is something I havent done yet is replace the saddle......but I have a carbon bike on order. So this one has just about all I will put on it.



















[


----------



## ssm-gd3 (Aug 8, 2010)

I weighed some parts of the wheelset today: 

with the wheels, tubes, and tires, i got 1369g on the front wheel, and 1638 on the rear. add 287g for the 9 speed 11-25 cassette. total is 3131g with quick releases (59g front, 65g rear), plus cassette is 3418g. 

this is a great place to start saving weight. assuming a tire + tube are ~300g, that's a 1000g+1300g=2300g wheelset. Most of the aftermarket wheelsets like the Eastons above will probably be more in the 1600-1700g weight range, so that's a pound right there. You can go even lighter and easily save some more with lighter tubes, tires, and qr skewers.


----------



## frontierwolf (Jun 21, 2008)

1. Handlebar +your choice, better comfort
2. Wheels +less rotational weight, climbing is easier, real performance increase

Those are the best bang for the buck.

3. Cranks, you can save weight but it's probably not going to affect the ride/speed much.

That should get you close to being under 18lbs. After that you're better off riding it until you're ready for a new bike.

4. Fork with a Carbon steerer. Crazy expensive for something that doesn't add as much performance, but it is a place where you can drop a good bit of weight.


----------

